# iOS 13 update not showing up



## thatguyaaron (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello, I am having trouble getting today's update to show up. I am on 13.1 Beta so I figured I would have the option to upgrade to the stable release. I've already removed the beta profile so I don't know what is going on. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Apple servers might be down.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You won't be able to move from a higher level BETA down to a lower level GM release.

Essentially 13.1 is > than 13.0 so it won't let you.

Your options are to either wipe the phone and install fresh... or wait until the 24th when 13.1 is supposed to go public and then you should be able to install the GM over the BETA (I think).


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

thatguyaaron said:


> Hello, I am having trouble getting today's update to show up. I am on 13.1 Beta so I figured I would have the option to upgrade to the stable release. I've already removed the beta profile so I don't know what is going on. Thanks!


It also depends on what iphone you have to get the update.


----------

